# Guppy Question



## seemsligit (Nov 24, 2016)

a few days ago, I was at petsmart and I saw this one male guppy that looked like someone took a blue wag platy and put the colors on a guppy. 

i already regret walking away and not buying him. He was the only one like that in the tank and I'm really hoping he's still there when I can go back tomorrow... but in case he isn't there, and in hopes of being able to find proper females for him, does anyone know a guppy strain that looks like that?

he had a round tail, silver body with a hint of red and a near solid black tail that faded into red. no barring or spotting just smooth color transition. I've tried looking on google and I can't find a picture that looks like him to show you guys. :c


----------



## Nerite (Oct 17, 2016)

Did it look like this?
[?? ?? [1?]]


This is a Panda Guppy. I looked on Google as well and there are some with red tips on the dorsal as well... but most seem to just have a slight hint of red blush like the one in the link I posted.


(The link looks strange, but it takes me to the right place when I tried it. The website address is in Korean)


----------



## seemsligit (Nov 24, 2016)

that was closer then i got trying to google up what this fish was. unfortunately they seemed to have sold a lot of guppies over the weekend and he wasn't there anymore :c

i did color in roughly what his color looked like. he really looked like someone had put the colors of a blue wag platy on a guppy


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have seen guppies labelled as either 'galaxy' or 'medusa' where some individuals have a similar colouration to what you are describing.


----------



## seemsligit (Nov 24, 2016)

i've always understood galaxy guppies to look like this









and it seems like medusa guppies are this from a quick search.... not quite what i'm talking about









this is a blue wag platy 









the guppy had red lining on the edge of it's tail but there was no barring or excessive spotting


----------

